# Anyone familar with a Raleigh Technium?



## silvercreek (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a Raleigh Technium that can tell me what brand and style the brake pads are? I've got maybe an '80 model that's in really good condition but it doesn't have brake pads or a chain and I want to get it back on the road so I can give it to a local kid.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 16, 2012)

Check out Kool stop for brake pads. You'll want pads for caliper brakes.

The chain will correspond with the number of gears on the rear. Probably 8 or 9.

nashbar.com or your local bike shop should have inexpensive yet effective options for both of these.


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks! I ended up buying a set of Dia-Compe pads that work great.


----------

